# Delta t2 power cord



## Hawkeye827 (2 mo ago)

Hi I was wondering of anyone changed power cord to make longer and if it would cause any issues. Thank you


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's usually a matter of just how much longer and the gauge of wire used. If the saw is wired for 240V service there is less of a chance it will matter. But if you're running 120V, the wire may ahve to be upsized. So, you might have 14-3 on the existing power cord, but you would probably want to go with 12-3 for a longer cord.....and even then there's a limit to how much longer it can be. So for a correct answer (from one of the sparkies, which I'm not) you might have to provide more info. But generally speaking, with the right combination you can lengthen the cord and not cause any problems.


----------



## Hawkeye827 (2 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

I like long cords on power tools and have changed dozens. Sometimes starting with an extension cord is cheaper than using bulk cord and buying a male plug, which tend to be overpriced and bulky. Three conductor cord has a direction- only one end will mate to a male plug without twists. Having a kit of crimp-on connectors is good. Sometimes the cord ends at a switch or contactor with ring terminals that are a tricky size. In that case leave some of the existing wire and connect with crimp-on butt splices. If t2 refers to a table saw then in addition to correct wire size, you might also want cord that will stand up to being walked on, etc.. For high stress situations, solder tin the wire ends that go in the male plug.


----------



## Hawkeye827 (2 mo ago)

Thank you for advice


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you are talking about the Delta contractor saw, I'll bet that the manual actually has a table that tells you what gauge extension cord for a certain length. I would follow that as a guide. 

I too have used an extension cord as a cheap way to replace the cord on a tool or appliance. One nice thing is that it already has a plug attached.


----------

